# Lund Baron Magnum Overnighter



## funebonz880

I was just wondering how many of you guys have one or if youve ever seen one. Lund only made them in 1997 and I would also like to know why they quit making them. Theyre perfect (at least for us). Ours we bought used and has a little dent in the Bow on the starboard side. I dont know why Lund would stop making them totally. So just wondering who has one.


----------



## kroppe

funebonz, 

I like the bigger Lunds also. Not sure why they don't play in that marketplace. Maybe higher number of boats sold in the shorter lengths, makes more business sense for them. My personal favorite big Lund is the Genmar 2450, sometimes called the "Offshore". Probably a competitor model to the 26' Starcraft Islander.


----------



## funebonz880

Hmm never heard of the genmar, and pictures of it? And the crestliner also stopped making the islander. Guess to many people going to boats made buy the people who make really big boats.


----------



## kroppe

Here's a Lund Genmar 2450 for sale on boattraderonline.com. Hardtop to boot!


----------



## icefishermanmark

A guy in my neighborhood has one of those big lunds. My guess is there wasn't a market for the big lunds.


----------



## Sixshooter

funebonz880 said:


> Hmm never heard of the genmar, and pictures of it? And the crestliner also stopped making the islander. Guess to many people going to boats made buy the people who make really big boats.


I thought an Islander was a Starcraft?


----------



## 1fife

starcraft is the islander

crestliner is a sabre


----------



## funebonz880

Sorry. I meant that Lund stopped making the overnighter and genmar. And crestliner stopped making their Islander. I worded it funny.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD

They got rid of the big lund because the port windshield wipers kept breaking off after going too far.


----------



## funebonz880

Are u serious. That sounds like a stupid reason to discontinue a big boat. I dont even think the windshield wipers are all that big of a deal. O well.


----------



## kbkrause

funebonz880 said:


> Are u serious. That sounds like a stupid reason to discontinue a big boat. I dont even think the windshield wipers are all that big of a deal. O well.


Please check out the above pic...


----------



## ESOX

What do ya think Kev, should we offer that guy 500 bucks for that boat with the busted wiper????


----------



## kbkrause

$495, the horns aren't level.


----------



## funebonz880

I did see the wiper in the pic but i mean c'mon, enough to discontinue a boat, i think not, and couldnt they fix that like easy?

495 lol


----------



## deputy865

LoL.. Nice boat.. Dang you put a Sharks mouth on the front of that thing, you'd have The exact replica of the jaws boat used in Jaws 1... lol...

Grady you guys boat is still nicer... Y didnt you ost a pic of it....

Shane


----------



## TrainFisher

Do any of you have a picture of the 2450 that shows the inside of the boat from the cabin back? I have seached the web and cannot find a picture of that essential part of the boat.

A 1997 Catalog with a layout diagram would work.
I am very curious.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## kroppe

Looks like the engine cover is in the middle, with jump seats on either side. Found this. 










And this


----------



## kroppe

This is a pretty interesting thread, there seem to be some good boats out there that offer trailerability, room to fish, and reasonable price. 

Can anyone compare/contrast the pros and cons of the big aluminum fishing hulls:

Lund Genmar 2450
Crestliner Sabre
Crestliner Eagle (smaller brother of Sabre)
Sylvan Offshore
Starcraft Islander

Found another manufacturer, Harbor Craft, that makes/made the Kingfisher and Nahani. Sweet looking machines, but you certainly pay for it.


----------



## TrainFisher

Thanks for posting the picture. I am interested in the fishability of the aft and family friendly aspect of the forward section of the boat along with the other boat dynamics.

Looks like it could have a very gear-setting, fish netting stern, transom and floorplan.

Having a place to get out of the sun during a mega-troll is becoming more and more appealing, too.

Did you find any performance comparisons?

Pat


----------



## FishTales

This is my Cresliner 22 ft Great Lakes Fisherman, comparable to the Lund.
I got it new and had the choice of this one or a Starcraft Islander, needless to say the Starcraft didn't even come close in comparison.
Rich


----------

